# [360] Dash 17148 released!



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2014)

MS has just published a new dashboard revision for the 360.
Today, Dash 17148 is available on XBLive.

Changes are unknown at this moment, however Xkey and LT users beware.
Updating is at your own risk!

I personally suspect the changes are minor (stability updates as well as XBL updates)

Source: Meself, just turned on me console.


----------



## Deleted member 278471 (Dec 4, 2014)

xK3y working fine.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 4, 2014)

MKV compatible now like on Xbox One or that's asking too much?

Oh well when I'll boot my 360 I'll update.


----------



## andre104623 (Dec 4, 2014)

I can confirm my xkey is working just fine with the new update like always. FYI Microsoft can't fix LT+3.0 or xkey it's been 2-3 years it's been out and nothing has been fixed


----------



## TVL (Dec 4, 2014)

andre104623 said:


> I can confirm my xkey is working just fine with the new update like always. FYI Microsoft can't fix LT+3.0 or xkey it's been 2-3 years it's been out and nothing has been fixed


 

I think it was a while since they stopped caring about it too.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Dec 4, 2014)

TVL said:


> I think it was a while since they stopped caring about it too.


 
That only means more fun for us if they stop releasing updates ^^


----------



## Four_X (Dec 4, 2014)

Just installed Dash 17148 on my fat 360 elite with LT+3.0 (LITE-ON), all game still working and i can log into XB-Live no probs.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2014)

andre104623 said:


> FYI Microsoft can't fix LT+3.0 or xkey it's been 2-3 years it's been out and nothing has been fixed


 
MS can fix it quickly and easily.
By reflashing the DVD drives to another stock firmware like they did in 13xxx.
They just check if the firmware matches the stock one and if it doesn't, refuse to update or update and flag the console for a ban/ban it as soon as it gets on Live again. 

MS just doesn't care much anymore about the 360 as the Xbone is the most profitable platform now.
That and the future of the 360 doesn't look bright.


----------



## jonthedit (Dec 4, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> That and the future of the 360 doesn't look bright.


 
How so?

Just updated on mine, not modded over here


----------



## tbb043 (Dec 4, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> How so?



8 years old with a successor already out for a year? Doesn't exactly sound like a system that's gonna get much more support beyond the inevitable watered down ports of annual sports franchises. If anything it's surprising how it's gotten much support the last year.

As for updates, I don't suppose this one turned the user interface into something less crappy? Seems every time I've updated the menus have just gotten worse and worse, both aesthetically and from a usability standpoint.


----------



## jonthedit (Dec 4, 2014)

tbb043 said:


> 8 years old with a successor already out for a year? Doesn't exactly sound like a system that's gonna get much more support beyond the inevitable watered down ports of annual sports franchises. If anything it's surprising how it's gotten much support the last year.
> 
> As for updates, I don't suppose this one turned the user interface into something less crappy? Seems every time I've updated the menus have just gotten worse and worse, both aesthetically and from a usability standpoint.


 

I do not expect new games, but I doubt M$ is going to stop fighting piracy on the 360. 

The update did nothing I notice on the UI.
Thought they broke the GamesForGold. It says "Purchase $9.99" on the free game this month.


----------



## Reecey (Dec 4, 2014)

I used to flash back to stock all the time on an update just to give my CK3 Blaster kit a bit of going over but now I never bother I just update and that's it. I Have two xbox 360's with CK3 Blaster Kits on, I don't think you can even buy them anymore, bet there worth a small little fortune to buy one second hand now for a collector?


----------



## andre104623 (Dec 4, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> MS can fix it quickly and easily.
> By reflashing the DVD drives to another stock firmware like they did in 13xxx.
> They just check if the firmware matches the stock one and if it doesn't, refuse to update or update and flag the console for a ban/ban it as soon as it gets on Live again.
> 
> ...


I think you need to read a little more on how the xbox360 works. The older fat models are unable to flash there own dvd drive the newer slims can update there dvd drive but if you have LT+3.0 on a slim you most likely have a unlocked PCB for your drive which after flashing can can lock the drive. The xkey on the other have has never had any problems besides the muit-iso menu. Microsoft can see you picking games from the photo dvd menu but that's fixed by using the remote. Microsoft has tried fixing LT+3.0 with XGD3 and AP but we have overcome all that and microsoft is unable to fix anything. If you remember LT+3.0 was called the silver bullet before it was released and did you think that was a joke? As soon as microsoft started using per console AP there was no choice but to release it


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2014)

andre104623 said:


> I think you need to read a little more on how the xbox360 works. The older fat models are unable to flash there own dvd drive the newer slims can update there dvd drive but if you have LT+3.0 on a slim you most likely have a unlocked PCB for your drive which after flashing can can lock the drive. The xkey on the other have has never had any problems besides the muit-iso menu. Microsoft can see you picking games from the photo dvd menu but that's fixed by using the remote. Microsoft has tried fixing LT+3.0 with XGD3 and AP but we have overcome all that and microsoft is unable to fix anything. If you remember LT+3.0 was called the silver bullet before it was released and did you think that was a joke? As soon as microsoft started using per console AP there was no choice but to release it


 
Phatties did update themselves, yes they did.
The Slim drives got software locked after 13xxx, people with flashed slims either got a replacement PCB with a hardware lock or a software locked original PCB.

MenuISO usage being detectable was a hoax, Xkey team admins admitted it themselves.
There hasn't been a single ban regarding MenuISO. 

LT 3.0 isn't the "silver bullet" it's the topology patching method.

Mate, I don't know where you read it but yer pretty confused.


----------



## Reploid (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't that news like this are worth to post.


----------



## andre104623 (Dec 4, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Phatties did update themselves, yes they did.
> The Slim drives got software locked after 13xxx, people with flashed slims either got a replacement PCB with a hardware lock or a software locked original PCB.
> 
> MenuISO usage being detectable was a hoax, Xkey team admins admitted it themselves.
> ...


I'm not going to fuel the fire here so all I'm going to say is if they could of fixed it they would have done it already. As far as the menuiso for the xkey I heard about it long ago that it was banning people but I always use the remote anyway. We had about 10-20 updates since it released so I think it's safe to say that we don't have to spark drama by posting on the front page of the site "LT+3.0 Xkey users beware" when clearly microsoft has hit a wall long ago.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2014)

andre104623 said:


> I'm not going to fuel the fire here so all I'm going to say is if they could of fixed it they would have done it already. As far as the menuiso for the xkey I heard about it long ago that it was banning people but I always use the remote anyway. We had about 10-20 updates since it released so I think it's safe to say that we don't have to spark drama by posting on the front page of the site "LT+3.0 Xkey users beware" when clearly microsoft has hit a wall long ago.


 
Still safer to be careful when updating.
Besides, if MS does implement a new update which breaks LT/Xkey, people are likely to message me blaming me for breaking their xbox cause I posted that it was safe to update.

Also, hearing is not confirming ;]

MS just doesn't care about the 360 anymore.
Xbone is out for a year now.
Their shifting the focus to that.


----------



## air2004 (Dec 4, 2014)

I thought MS said after the release of the X1 that they would continue to support the 360 for at least the next 3 years ... yep here it is
http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...dges-to-support-xbox-360-for-three-years.aspx


----------



## Four_X (Dec 4, 2014)

I personally don't think M$ can detect LT+ or the xkey because if they could they would of done something about
it already it's been over 2 years since LT+ and the xkey came out.

What they can do however is look for discrepancies between the actual genuine game disc and the backup one we
use to go on-line with, like if all the security sectors crc's are good the game partition is good and the
topology data is ok.

What M$ Probably look out for is if someone modifies or tampers with the ISO in some way before they burned or
used it with the xkey because then the security sectors crc's and game partition especially will be all screwed
up, when something like this happens the disc's info is checked against the genuine one on the M$ servers and
if the server detects there is a discrepancy flags you for a possibly ban, M$ probably works on something like a
3 strikes and you're out sort of thing because they have to be 100% sure you are using a illegal backup, that's
why we use abgx360 to verify the ISO's before we burn them or use them with the xkey.

But what about topology data, what happens if someone with a legit disc goes on-line and their laser is failing
and the 360 can't read the topology on the discs very well, there has to be some sort of "system device error"
forgiveness in M$'s legitimate requirement for end-user banning policy otherwise it useless, they have to be
100% sure you are using a illegal backup because if they start banning people for the slightest error the Paper
Headline will read "Class action lawsuits filed against M$ for unlawful ban hammer."

As for M$ flashing the drives, yes they can do that and they have done so before but if your M$ you have to ask
yourself is it worth it because all they will do is re-flash them back to LT+ again, plus the last time we did
it a lot of 360 failed to flash and we had to spent lots of cash repairing them.

It's always a risk flashing any drives firmware whether that's a 360's drive or a PC's DVD drive.

It all boils down to risk and reward, M$ probably said it just isn't worth flashing the drives again, we have a
way of monitoring for discrepancies and banning them who we find to be using illegal backups.


----------



## andre104623 (Dec 4, 2014)

Four_X said:


> I personally don't think M$ can detect LT+ or the xkey because if they could they would of done something about
> it already it's been over 2 years since LT+ and the xkey came out.
> 
> What they can do however is look for discrepancies between the actual genuine game disc and the backup one we
> ...


I'm been playing online with xkey since the day I got it which was about 2 years ago no ban ever


----------



## jonthedit (Dec 5, 2014)

andre104623 said:


> I'm been playing online with xkey since the day I got it which was about 2 years ago no ban ever


 
Does xkey allow injecting XeX patches?

//

This thread inspired me to turn on my 360 and finish Plants VS Zombies. I died at flag 40 
12/12 Achievements now...? I never really understood the point of these achievements other than showing how to "complete" the game.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Dec 5, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> MenuISO usage being detectable was a hoax, Xkey team admins admitted it themselves.



I don't remember Admin (or us Mods) stating it was a hoax. I know initially we said it might be a hoax and time will tell. What I do remember is the Dev - TA - staytng Microsoft could detect it if they wanted to. TA was going to release a more beefed up security version of menu ISO for precaution if it was ending up to be required but that never eventuated... Required or making it

Bottom line, the dev 100% said it could be detected but M$ never seemed to do anything about it



DinohScene said:


> There hasn't been a single ban regarding MenuISO.


This I completely agree with


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 5, 2014)

Fun_Zephyr said:


> I don't remember Admin (or us Mods) stating it was a hoax. I know initially we said it might be a hoax and time will tell. What I do remember is the Dev - TA - staytng Microsoft could detect it if they wanted to. TA was going to release a more beefed up security version of menu ISO for precaution if it was ending up to be required but that never eventuated... Required or making it
> 
> Bottom line, the dev 100% said it could be detected but M$ never seemed to do anything about it


 
It's somewhere in the forums.
I'm way to lazy to dig it up now but I've given the source of it on here once or twice.

They said it because they wanted to profit from selling remotes, seeing MenuISO completely defeats the purpose of the remote.
From their point of view, I can imagine, seeing the remote is like 20 quid.
But from an honest perspective, I don't.



jonthedit said:


> Does xkey allow injecting XeX patches?
> 
> //
> 
> ...


 
Nope, Xkey only runs unmodified ISO's.
Modifying ISO's will break the signatures.
You'll need a JTAG to do it.

Ofcourse there are modmenus etc for GTA and perhaps COD.
But I wouldn't do it if you value your XBL account.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Dec 5, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> It's somewhere in the forums.
> I'm way to lazy to dig it up now but I've given the source of it on here once or twice.
> 
> They said it because they wanted to profit from selling remotes, seeing MenuISO completely defeats the purpose of the remote.
> ...


I too am way too lazy to look it up but I have moderated that forum since day 1, I beta tested every xkey release (though I don't have one any more) and went through a lot of complaints and tiresome efforts to get the MENUISO built. The dev flat out refused to make a menuiso as it made it harder to support the product and made it easier for M$ to detect.

That said - it would not surprise me if one mod in particular said some about profiting from remotes etc - but I believe that would have been tongue in cheek. We all agreed the remote was better for end user support AND for the xkey user... But I also agree the MENUISO was great for us lazy people... Never having to move like you had to with the remote... I think we all got too spoilt with the wii homebrew and wanted the same for Xbox 

The dev then added in the about menu so it helped out supporting the device because we mods complained to no end.

The reasons may have been for the cash but communicating directly with the dev it was the MENUISO was not wanted to be built because it made xkey less stealthy, (more easily detectable) and with the remote it made it easier to support and see what was happening during an upgrade.

The dev was paid whether the remotes sold or not

In the end this is all irrelevant. End result, no one ever got banned using MENUISO but the dev did state quite clearly the M$ could detect the use of xkey more easily because of it.

Not that it matters now. Xkey / 3key are dead and the dev left a long time ago without a word. Everyone is lucky that xkey has not needed an update... Too bad for the 3key users...

Anyway - sorry for the stray off topic


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 5, 2014)

Heh yer 100% right about that.
Aye, I'm also far to lazy to dig it up now.
360 Scene is moving to the Xbone so it dun matter anymore as well.

Eh no worries.
It's great to learn things.
Atleast, that's how I see it.

Also, mind sharing a few pictures of the beta hardware or more details via PM?
You've peaked me interests.


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 7, 2014)

Has there been any confirmation of whether it's safe to update with LT 3.0?

c4eva's site has been mum about the new dash, completely.


----------



## kiryu1 (Jan 7, 2015)

If I would buy an Xbox360 right now, what's the best hack/homebrew solution to it.. Is there something that I can backup legit discs to hard drive(internal and external) and still be able to play online without ban? And also to be able to apply patches and DLCs much like .pkg files on the ps3.


Sorry I'm a noob.


----------



## Vappy (Jan 7, 2015)

kiryu1 said:


> Is there something that I can backup legit discs to hard drive(internal and external) and still be able to play online without ban?


ODE. I think Wasabi is the only brand still in production.



kiryu1 said:


> And also to be able to apply patches and DLCs much like .pkg files on the ps3.


Only if you do a hardware mod to load a custom dashboard, but this isn't online safe.


----------

